# test e or sustanon 250?



## Mkpaint (Apr 21, 2012)

alright i'm getting ready to start blast and cruise. test levels are low but not enough for insurance and doc to help. so i'm trying to decide between test e or sustanon 250 the sustanon sounds good like it would be nice with less water retention. hopefully someone with more experience will enlighten me. im planning on starting at 200-250  per week then after 6 weeks get blood work to see where i'm at once i get cruise dose established then i plan on starting to blast 6-8 weeks on then back on cruise for 8 weeks and so on. thanks for help. anyone have experience with liquidex from cem how do you dose it? do you take it orally or inject?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2012)

Not quite sure about you but I don't have any water retention on test e. Personally, I cruise with test e and am very happy with it in between blasts. I would save the sus for a blast, but that's just me.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 21, 2012)

i dont know if i will have water retention or not i haven't pinned before. did a methadrol extreme cycle and held water on it.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2012)

test e for cruise more stable t levels


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 21, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> test e for cruise more stable t levels



^^^ This


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Apr 21, 2012)

Test E without a doubt, as I said on your other thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> test e for cruise more stable t levels





KUVinny said:


> ^^^ This


That ^^^


----------



## bull3441 (Apr 21, 2012)

I bloat with sust.  I just stick with test e


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

They both work the same for me. When I was in the mid east all I could get from the drug store was Sust. It worked great for the 6 months I was there. They never even heard of Test C there!


----------



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> alright i'm getting ready to start blast and cruise. test levels are low but not enough for insurance and doc to help. so i'm trying to decide between test e or sustanon 250 the sustanon sounds good like it would be nice with less water retention. hopefully someone with more experience will enlighten me. im planning on starting at 200-250  per week then after 6 weeks get blood work to see where i'm at once i get cruise dose established then i plan on starting to blast 6-8 weeks on then back on cruise for 8 weeks and so on. thanks for help. anyone have experience with liquidex from cem how do you dose it? do you take it orally or inject?



Definitely testo enan much more cheaper and better option, with enanthate testosterone levels will peak and trough much sooner (1-2 week release duration as opposed to 3 or 4). => you get a lot more testosterone enan during week one than you do two, three, and four, with sustanon.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 21, 2012)

sust should be pinned more frequently, E provides more stable levels also. Definitely E or C for cruising, or even undecanoate or something like that if you can get it


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for good advise


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 21, 2012)

im gonna run a bulker with each and see how each one goes... havent run sus for like 10 years since redijects haha


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 21, 2012)

I was considering using sust one time just because it was damn cheap per mg, got talked out of it here though. I think it'd be ok if pinned frequently but those long long esters make things hard to calculate


----------



## dippa66 (Apr 21, 2012)

When I cruised on sus 250 a week, my blood levels were on the high side of normal.
 When I swithced to test e 250 per week, bloods were 50 percent above high normal.
And you dont inject Adex!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 21, 2012)

how long after inject was your blood test? Were you using an AI on both cycles? Technically sust should have more actual test per 250mg than E, but if blood was taken 7 days after pin the prop would be gone leaving levels lower towards the end of the week.


----------



## dippa66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah exactly, I would get bloods done on the day next shot due, ran an AI, .25 adex eod, but never felt I really needed it.


----------

